# lead acid battery storage



## Just John (May 4, 2011)

Battery wholesaler wants to store batteries in racks over 8 ft. high.

2009 IFC

Section 2703.11 gets specific for group M and S

Section 2703.11.1 allows 975 gallons of corrosives per control area

Section 2703.11.3.2 allows 8 ft. height for storage

Question: 1)If you want to go higher than 8 ft. in a S occupancy,  would it then have to be in a H occupancy no matter how many gallons of corrosive?

It seems strange that a B, E, or I, for example you can have up to the MAQ of 500 gallons and have no height limit. 2) Why not a S with 500 gallons with no height limit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 4, 2011)

Are the batteries dry? When I worked in the motorcycle/auto parts industry all batteries where shipped and stored dry. We added the acid and charged them before they went onto the sales floor. Its been over 10 years though just asking


----------



## Just John (May 4, 2011)

Batteries are not dry. They have the acid and water mix already in them.


----------



## cda (May 4, 2011)

Not sure if 27 would apply to this set up

Because each battery has a certain amount of liquid

Yes total of all the batteries would be up there

Take it non sprinkled building???


----------



## Just John (May 5, 2011)

They have not choosen a location yet. They do not know if they need a sprinklered building yet working with control areas. They want to know how high rack storage can go. 2703 specifically says S occcupancy 8 ft. Do you have to be H to go higher?  Would that apply only if over 500 -975 gallons? If other occupancies are not restricted for the storage height for 500 gallons... it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (May 5, 2011)

There is a limit of 50 gallons of acid in batteries before special considerations have to be met.  The question is not just storage of a corrosive.


----------



## permitguy (May 5, 2011)

> There is a limit of 50 gallons of acid in batteries before special considerations have to be met.


Are you referring to 608?  I don't think that would be applicable to the situation being described (warehouse storage).



> 2703 specifically says S occcupancy 8 ft. Do you have to be H to go higher?


You've raised an excellent question, and I don't know the answer.  My initial reading would suggest you can't go higher than 8', period.  I see your point on the lack of such a restriction for the other occupancies, but that is generally a non-factor for them.  The other thing to consider is the commodity classification of the plastic.  For instance, bulk storage of Group A plastics over 6' is high-piled storage.

I'm curious for others to chime in.  It is VERY possible I'm missing something, as I don't deal with these issues frequently enough to know all the factors.


----------



## cda (May 5, 2011)

well I wondering sense there is ----- cups of corrosive in each battery verses say 975 gallons in say five gallon containers, does that kinda of take it out of 27??

seems like it would make a difference

would you have that much liquid released in a fire or spill and especialy if sealed batteries

how about exception # 8 2701.1?????????????


----------



## permitguy (May 5, 2011)

> cups of corrosive in each battery verses say 975 gallons in say five gallon containers, does that kinda of take it out of 27??


Not that I'm aware of.  The cumulative amount of any hazardous material must be taken into account for proper application of the IFC.  If you have 1,000 quart-sized containers of methyl-ethyl-bad-stuff, it is treated the same as if you had 250 gallon-sized containers.



> would you have that much liquid released in a fire or spill and especialy if sealed batteries


In a facility with rack storage of batteries which are comprised largely of plastics, I would say the possibility is certainly there.


----------



## cda (May 5, 2011)

permit will spoken

how about

IF you call it a "M"

how about exception # 8 2701.1?????????????


----------



## cda (May 5, 2011)

Just J

the fallback is to have business do a techincal report


----------



## FM William Burns (May 5, 2011)

Ventilated?  % per volume?


----------



## cda (May 5, 2011)

does this get you over the quantity allowed:::??? but maybe still have the hieght problem??

2003 IFC

2703.11 GroupMstorage and display and Group S storage.

The aggregate quantity of nonflammable solid and nonflammable

or noncombustible liquid hazardous materials stored

and displayed within a single control area of a Group M occupancy,

or an outdoor control area, or *stored in a single control*

*area of a Group S occupancy, is allowed to exceed the maximum*

*allowable quantity per control area indicated in Section*

*2703.1 when in accordance with Sections 2703.11.1 through*

*2703.11.3.10.*

allows one control area


----------



## Just John (May 6, 2011)

I called ICC and asked for a code interpetation for 2703.11... I was told it is worded to mean "NO corrosive storage in an S can be over 8 feet". I said not one gallon, he said not one and if I wanted the paperwork to submit a code change he would send it to me.


----------



## cda (May 6, 2011)

how about exception # 8 2701.1?????????????

Any takers?


----------



## permitguy (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't call a battery "consumer packaging".  Then again, I'm a bully.


----------



## cda (May 6, 2011)

Good opinion permit

How about;;;;  as far as quantity allowed??

does this get you over the quantity allowed::?? but maybe still have the hieght problem??

2003 IFC

2703.11 GroupMstorage and display and Group S storage.

The aggregate quantity of nonflammable solid and nonflammable

or noncombustible liquid hazardous materials stored

and displayed within a single control area of a Group M occupancy,

or an outdoor control area, or stored in a single control

area of a Group S occupancy, is allowed to exceed the maximum

allowable quantity per control area indicated in Section

2703.1 when in accordance with Sections 2703.11.1 through

2703.11.3.10.

allows one control area


----------



## Just John (May 9, 2011)

So, if you are allowed up to 975 gallons in a single control area of a group M or S occupancy with storage up to 8 feet high in the S, could the other control areas have up to 500 gallons of corrosives and no height limit?


----------



## cda (May 9, 2011)

JUST

what section are you referencing?  if below, i would say NO

I was wondering does the below allow unlimited??

"""or stored in a single control

area of a Group S occupancy, is allowed to exceed the maximum

allowable quantity per control area indicated in Section

2703.1 when in accordance with Sections 2703.11.1 through

2703.11.3.10.""""""""""""


----------



## Just John (May 10, 2011)

2703.11.1 refers to table 2703.11.1 Which allows 975 gallons per contol area. Footnote d says to see table 2703.8.3.2 for design and number of control areas. This table allows 4 contol areas on the 1 floor level. 2703.11.1 refers to liquid hazardous materials stored and displayed in a single control area. What are other jursidictions doing for a car battery warehouse? 2703.11.3 says storage height shall not exceed 8 feet above the finished floor in storage areas of group M and S occupancies. ICC said no storage allowed over 8 feet in group S. Do you get 4 control areas in a group S? What's the MAQ for corrosives? Is it 975 for a SINGLE control area and 500 for others? Is the 8 foot storage height only for the SINGLE control area allowed for 975 gallons? ... I'M CONFUSED


----------



## cda (May 10, 2011)

Seems like they cannot get around the eight foot limit

Yes The maq is allowed in each control area

Sounds like the best bet is have them find a sprinkled building

Also operational wise some businesses only store so high because of weight limits, fork lift limits, and other limits


----------



## permitguy (May 10, 2011)

> Do you get 4 control areas in a group S?


Yes.



> What's the MAQ for corrosives?


For an S, it's 975 gallons for each control area, before allowable increases.



> Is it 975 for a SINGLE control area and 500 for others?  Is the 8 foot storage height only for the SINGLE control area allowed for 975 gallons?


As I read it, it's 975 gallons and 8' high for each control area, before allowable increases.  If you have 975 gallons and 8' high in each, then you haven't exceeded the amount "within a single control area."  I checked the commentary as well, and nothing suggests they may have 975 gallons and 8' within ONLY ONE control area.

They have a couple of options if they need more than 4 control areas.  They could build a firewall, creating a separate building, and gain additional control areas within that building.  Otherwise, they could be classified as an H occupancy.


----------



## mjesse (May 10, 2011)

I have recently approved 4 control areas, separated by a fire barrier in a fully sprinklered building.

Each control area may contain no more than 1950 gallons, AND not more than one pallet high AND less than 8' .

The control areas are used to store palletized containers of sulfuric acid for filling of lead-acid batteries,

The control areas are also defined by an 8" raised curb with forklift ramps, and sealed with a corrosive resistant epoxy.

Fire district has also signed off on the construction.

Let me know if you want more info.

mj


----------



## cda (May 10, 2011)

Still trying to figure out what this is telling you



			
				cda said:
			
		

> does this get you over the quantity allowed:::??? but maybe still have the hieght problem??2003 IFC
> 
> 2703.11 GroupMstorage and display and Group S storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## cda (May 10, 2011)

Yes sounds good but you get am increase for sprinklers


----------



## mjesse (May 10, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Yes sounds good but you get am increase for sprinklers


My bad. Yes we did allow 1950 gals/per due to sprinkler protection.

mj


----------

